# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Τηλέφωνα & GPS > [Ασύρματο Τηλέφωνο] Ασύρματο Panasonic KX-TGA131EX

## diamadiss

Καλησπέρα και καλή χρονιά σε όλους,
έχω ένα ασύρματο τηλέφωνο της Panasonic το μοντέλο KX-TGA131EX. Τις τελευταίες μέρες σταμάτησε να λειτουργεί και να αναβοσβήνει η οθόνη του. Του άλλαξα μπαταρίες, μέτρησα το φορτιστή του και βγάζει τη σωστή τάση. Μήπως, ξέρει κάποιος τι να κοιτάξω ή τι μπορεί να φταίει?

https://streamable.com/4omp2

https://streamable.com/tcuoe

----------


## manolo

Έβαλες επαναφορτιζόμενες επώνυμες;; αποσυναρμολόγησε το και έλεγξε σε πρώτη βάση την επαφή του display με το mainboard του ασύρματου. Άλλα έχουν flex, άλλα έχουν απλά επαφές ενώ κάποια παλιότερα ε απλά καλωδιάκια.. Δες τη κατάσταση αυτής της σύνδεσης σε πρώτη φάση..Επίσης ναι μεν ο φορτιστής είναι ΟΚ αλλά δεν ξέρεις αν φορτίζει,...έλεγξε αν η τάση του φορτιστή μετριέται και στην είσοδο του κυκλώματος φόρτισης..

----------


## diamadiss

> Έβαλες επαναφορτιζόμενες επώνυμες;; αποσυναρμολόγησε το και έλεγξε σε πρώτη βάση την επαφή του display με το mainboard του ασύρματου. Άλλα έχουν flex, άλλα έχουν απλά επαφές ενώ κάποια παλιότερα ε απλά καλωδιάκια.. Δες τη κατάσταση αυτής της σύνδεσης σε πρώτη φάση..Επίσης ναι μεν ο φορτιστής είναι ΟΚ αλλά δεν ξέρεις αν φορτίζει,...έλεγξε αν η τάση του φορτιστή μετριέται και στην είσοδο του κυκλώματος φόρτισης..



Μέτρησα στα άκρα του τηλεφώνου με το φορτιστή επάνω 3,3Volt. Η καλωδιοταινία που την είδα ήταν εντάξει. Επίσης έβαλα καινούριες Energizer μπαταρίες επαναφορτιζόμενες. Επίσης, ένα λάδι που έχουν όλα τα πληκτρολόγια σε τι ακριβώς χρησιμεύει και εάν έχει φύγει πώς βάζουμε καινούργιο (υπάρχει κάποιο ειδικό - μάρκα - εταιρία); Ευχαριστώ για την απάντηση.

----------


## klik

Τα πληκτρολόγια δεν έχουν λάδι. Υγρά απο μπαταρίες, καφέ ή πορτοκαλάδα έχουν.
Πλύνε τη μεμβράνη με σαπούνι για τα πιάτα, χωρίς να την ταλαιπωρήσεις πολύ και φύγει η αγώγιμη μαύρη στρώση.

Η καλωδιοταινία είναι πολύ ευαίσθητη, μην την ζωρίσεις και ξεκολλήσει, θα καταστραφεί. Είναι κολλημένη με θερμότητα (συνηθως μέσω υπερήχων) και είναι μιας χρήσης.

----------


## diamadiss

Καμία άλλη ιδέα για τι τι μπορεί να φταίει;

----------


## georgis

Καθαρισες πλακετα και πληκτρολογιο;

----------

xsterg (06-01-18)

----------


## diamadiss

> Καθαρισες πλακετα και πληκτρολογιο;


Καθάρισα με ισοπροπυλική αλκόολη τη πλακέτα και το πληκτρολόγιο αλλά τίποτα πάλι.

----------


## angel_grig

Oi μπαταριες παντως που βλεπω δεν ειναι επαναφορτιζομενες αλλα μπαταριες λιθιου..δοκιμασε με NiMh μπαταριες..βαλε τες μεσα κ ασε αρκετες ωρες να φορτισει...

----------


## krissgr

Βάλε 2 καινούριες μπαταρίες απλές για να δεις αν λειτουργεί. Αν αναβοσβήνει και με άλλες μπαταρίες είναι βλάβη πλακέτας. Το δεύτερο βίντεο δείχνει το φορητό ανοικτό αλλά αναβοσβήνει η κεραία. Αυτό μπορεί να συμβαίνει ή γιατι θέλει συντονισμό το φορητό με τη βάση ή έχει βλάβη η βάση.

----------


## diamadiss

> Βάλε 2 καινούριες μπαταρίες απλές για να δεις αν λειτουργεί. Αν αναβοσβήνει και με άλλες μπαταρίες είναι βλάβη πλακέτας. Το δεύτερο βίντεο δείχνει το φορητό ανοικτό αλλά αναβοσβήνει η κεραία. Αυτό μπορεί να συμβαίνει ή γιατι θέλει συντονισμό το φορητό με τη βάση ή έχει βλάβη η βάση.


Έβαλα και καινούργιες μπαταρίες και τα ίδια πάλι. Στη βάση μήπως ξέρετε τι μπορώ να ελέγξω;

----------

